# Opening Day Excitement



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Got to the stand a little before 6:00 in the deep piney woods opening day. BIL has to pass my hog trap to get to his stand. Get settled and camo up, waiting for sunrise and get a text. BIL says there's a 6 pt. buck in the hog trap. I don't know if he's messing with me or what. I call and he doesn't answer. Figured if there was, it would be better to release him in the dark and keep the light on him. Round the corner and yep, two shining eyes looking at me. No pics taken, because he was hurting himself trying to get out. I kept my white Sniper light on him and finally got the gate open. He looked to be a legal shooter and still don't know how he got that rack through the narrow opening. Glad it was my trap, as I would not condone taking an animal in that way, were it his trap. Not that he would, but ya never know about people sometimes.

Saw a couple more bucks and a doe and yearling daily with no clean shots. BIL saw 5 bucks, but too far out. Most we've seen during opening week. E. Tx. is tough hunting where we are. Hogs were still feeding at early morning on road and trail corn and not hitting feeders. So, think twice about putting corn where you can't shoot. Historically, I have corned to draw them in to the feeder, but didn't work this time. I let the rabbits and squirrels walk. No ***** either this time.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good trip... Hope u get something next time!


----------

